
Pokémon Go Is Not Good Enough - bozho
https://medium.com/@bozhobg/pokémon-go-is-not-good-enough-e251475d268
======
kartan
> I cannot avoid the comparison to Ingress, the first popular game of this
> kind.

Interesting comment as Ingress and Pokemon Go are both developed by Niantic,
Inc. So maybe what is a "bad" game design decision that makes it less fun is
just a good business decision for some reason that only Niantic knows.

~~~
bozho
Exactly. Niantic apparently knows how do to things. Or at least they knew

